# George Dickel smoked shrimp



## Billfish (Sep 11, 2003)

GEORGE DICKEL SMOKED SHRIMP 

2 lbs. shrimp, peeled and deveined 

Brine: 
2 cups water 
1/4 cup pickling spice 
1 T salt 
Wood chips 

Vinaigrette: 
1/4 cup George Dickel Tennessee Whisky No.12 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
1 shallot, minced 
2 T fresh squeezed lime juice 
3/4 cup of olive oil 
Salt and pepper to taste 

After cleaning the shrimp place them in cool water with the pickling spices and salt. Keep in the refrigerator for at least two hours. While the shrimp is in the “brine”, in a bowl place all ingredients for the vinaigrette, except the oil. Slowly drizzle in the oil while mixing to emulsify the vinaigrette. Reserve. Remove the shrimp from the liquid and let them dry on a cooking sheet with a rack. Meanwhile in your barbecue grill, heat on one side of the grill only and add wood chips to the fire. Once the shrimp are dry and the grill is smoking, place the shrimp on the cooler side of the grill and close the top. The shrimp will cook and be smoked very slowly, about 10 minutes. Be careful not to overcook. When the shrimp become firm and pink remove from the grill. Place the shrimp into the vinaigrette while they are still hot. They will absorb the vinaigrette flavors. Served chilled. 

***You can also use the remaining vinaigrette in a mixed green salad and top with the Dickel Shrimp.


----------

